# Miss SkyscraperCity 2013: Organization for Bidding



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Ladies and Gentlemen, I present to you our 1st annual SkyscraperCity Beauty Pageant! 

Let me explain, like the Miss World beauty pageants, each country will submit _one entry_ of their most beautiful piece of architecture for the Miss SkyscraperCity Pageant. The pageant will be hosted here in the Architecture Forums. Each country can only submit one building, it can be a castle, church, gov. building, fortress, skyscraper, etc. any piece of architecture. Use this thread to organize your bid. Gather members for a bidding team and figure out which building you would like to submit to represent your country. If you can't find team members you can do a submission solo but use this thread to figure everything out.

The building submitted will be the Miss 'Insert Country'. For example, if the United States team were to submit the Empire State Building, the E.S.B. would be submitted as Miss USA.

Just like in the Miss World pageant, some countries will be an advantage to others due to population, development, etc. but don't let that bring you down, put in your best effort! Maybe that secret gem of an architectural building your country is hiding might win the pageant!

Spread the word in your home threads about organizing a team and bidding. You can use SSC's Social Groups function to create an organized page for your country's bidding team. They can even be set as secret groups too so no one can see your tactics. 

This thread will close on July 3rd _at the earliest_ depending on amount of participation but the date is subject to change.

I wish all countries the best of luck! Get working!


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

oooooooo im so excited!

can there be multiple categories for different time periods? this will be so hard to choose!

but for now i nominate the *Nunnery Quadrangle* for Mexico


Uxmal 12 by Pablo de Gorrion, on Flickr









My image.


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Only one entry per country allowed, but you can use this thread to organize a team and figure out which piece of architecture to submit.


----------



## yukatan_boy (Jul 7, 2011)

Secundo la nominación, "El cuadrángulo de las monjas" es muy bueno para representar a México  pero si fuera por estructura pondría al Templo del Adivino de Uxmal, o El castillo de Chichen Itzá o el Templo de Teotihuacán.


----------



## Vicus27 (Dec 3, 2008)

Yo voy por el Templo de Chiche Iztá o el de Teotihuacán


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

any updates?


----------



## LisaDavid (May 23, 2013)

Hey Adrian12345Lugo,
Awesome photography, good angle of the camera and the total area covered extended wise reflected awesomeness.


----------



## Khaleejian (Jun 20, 2012)

july 3rd? this idea clearly failed, didnt it? 

ive got a better idea. let the female forumers post their pics and we can have a REAL miss skyscrapercity award


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Sounds good.. We should start this in the Skybar forum first..


----------



## Thodmas (Oct 6, 2013)

but you can use this thread to organize a team and figure out which piece of architecture to submit.


----------



## Bre68nda (Oct 8, 2013)

Sounds good.. We should start this in the Skybar forum first..


----------

